# Hallowe'en!



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 7, 2016)

It's a fun time of year, and most of the decorations can either do double duty or be modified for Thanksgiving. 

Down here it's still very warm even for us so it doesn't feel like fall because the leaves haven't started turning, summer flowers still blooming, a/c still running, and we probably won't get frost until after November 1.

It's been so warm and un-fall like that there are hardly any homes with outdoor decorations yet so I have to wander around stores to admire the decorations


----------



## jujube (Oct 7, 2016)

My late husband and I were always "big" on Halloween, so the first year we owned our last house, we went all out on the yard decorations.  

Our next-door neighbors, who were the most wonderful people on earth, were members of a religious group that heartily disapproved of Halloween.  Before they got to know us better, I'm pretty sure they thought we were devil worshippers.   

We toned it down the next year and only put the decorations out for one day.  We all have to learn to live with each other.  

They didn't "do" Christmas, either, but I didn't see the need to hold back on that.


----------



## MarkinPhx (Oct 8, 2016)

I do love Halloween also. My yearly ritual is watching scary movies every weekend in the month of October. Last night I watched The Innocents and Wait Until Dark. Still haven't decided what I am going to watch for tonight.


----------



## Carla (Oct 8, 2016)

I enjoy greeting the neighborhood kids. I don't always decorate, maybe a pumpkin or two but it's fun to see the kids dressed up!


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 15, 2016)

Oh costumes and candy and I always decorate. Being able to take my grandbaby trick or treating in a few years too. My favorite holiday:love_heart:


----------



## Pappy (Oct 16, 2016)

Haven't had trick or treaters in our community in 17 years I've been here. I do have a ceramic pumpkin I set out in carport.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 16, 2016)

Pappy said:


> Haven't had trick or treaters in our community in 17 years I've been here. I do have a ceramic pumpkin I set out in carport.



Me either, Pappy.  They don't seem to go out like they used to.


----------



## Ruthanne (Oct 18, 2016)

I wish I had a house.  I would turn on my front porch light and pass out candy.  I would also decorate my front porch, if I had one.  lol


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Oct 18, 2016)

Me, too, Ruthanne. My granny flat is at the back of the house so there's no point decorating. Nobody would see it.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2016)




----------



## Marie5656 (Oct 22, 2016)

*This Skeleton Dance scared the HELL out of me when I was a kid.  But now I love it.  I am just amazed at the talent of folks who actually had to draw their animation by hand, rather than using computers






*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 30, 2016)




----------



## Carla (Oct 30, 2016)

I don't remember that one, Marie, but it looks like a rather old one. Cleverly done.


----------



## Carla (Oct 30, 2016)

Crafty little kids! Hahaha!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 30, 2016)

For the last few years we haven't had many kids trick or treating. Our houses are to spread out. To much walking for the little ones and sadly there is the safety issue we didn't have to worry about years ago. Sometimes the local churches have folks come in their cars. They make a big circle in the parking lot,open the trunks of the cars and give out candy. They have music and everyone dresses up. The kids seem to enjoy it. As for decorating, I really just stick to a fall theme. Pumpkins, colorful gourds,Indian corn and stalks. That way it also doubles for Thanksgiving. Unless the Grand kids come then I do Halloween.


----------



## Carla (Oct 30, 2016)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> For the last few years we haven't had many kids trick or treating. Our houses are to spread out. To much walking for the little ones and sadly there is the safety issue we didn't have to worry about years ago. Sometimes the local churches have folks come in their cars. They make a big circle in the parking lot,open the trunks of the cars and give out candy. They have music and everyone dresses up. The kids seem to enjoy it. As for decorating, I really just stick to a fall theme. Pumpkins, colorful gourds,Indian corn and stalks. That way it also doubles for Thanksgiving. Unless the Grand kids come then I do Halloween.



Our local police go around and give kids candy. They flash their lights--one year scared my granddaughter. She was OK with it once she knew what was going on.


----------



## fureverywhere (Oct 30, 2016)

We're fortunate, best buddy lives in a neighborhood where it becomes a block party. Everyone knows everyone and they hang out on doorsteps. If they aren't home they leave a bowl of treats. Some folks have mild horror movies projected on garage doors...how cool is that???


----------



## BlunderWoman (Oct 30, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> We're fortunate, best buddy lives in a neighborhood where it becomes a block party. Everyone knows everyone and they hang out on doorsteps. If they aren't home they leave a bowl of treats. Some folks have mild horror movies projected on garage doors...how cool is that???



That is so so cool. I haven't seen a block party since the early 70's. They sure were fun back then.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Oct 30, 2016)

Happy Halloween from me and Lily!


----------

